# Netflix adds The Weinstein Company to its 2016 pay-TV exclusivity roster



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Netflix adds The Weinstein Company to its 2016 pay-TV exclusivity roster

2016 is shaping up to be huge for Netflix. That's when the streaming juggernaut's Disney deal starts bearing fruit and it also marks the start of a multi-year pay-TV exclusivity agreement with The Weinstein Company (TWC). This means the first stop for TWC's flicks after home video will no longer be Showtime, but (almost) everybody's favorite place to watch movies instantly instead.

While the studio has a pretty impressive back catalog -- Django Unchained, Silver Linings Playbook, The Road and ... Scary Movie 5 -- it isn't in the class of, say, Universal or Fox in terms of sheer blockbusters. With the rate 'flix is signing contracts though, who knows what could happen within the next three years.

Full Story Here


----------

